# security system reset



## nbmech (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello,

My 08 silverado has a short somewhere because yesterday the day runnning lights were on and the washer fluid pump was running. I disconnected the pump and removed the fuse for the lights. I recharged the battery and it would not turn over. The battery was tested and only had 6 volts with no load after 6 hours on the charger. New battery and it still wont turnover no clicking. All electronics work, just no clicking. Someone mentioned possibly the theft system may need to be reset. How do I do this?


----------



## freedomlives (Aug 6, 2012)

Search for "reset passlock system" on google. Here is one example:
http://www.saturnfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114514

Maybe the procedure there will help you...


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you tried to perform a draw test ?


----------



## nbmech (Sep 10, 2008)

UPDATE...
It turns out the body control module, transmission control module, transfer case control module and engine control module were all bad. After talking with a neighbor he remembered hearing a close lightning strike. I guess that could have possibly caused the issue. The dealer is asking GM to assist with the repair cost. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## freedomlives (Aug 6, 2012)

Man, that sucks.

It is possible for lightning to induce current, but unless your car took a direct hit, I'd say GM should cover the costs because it seems like a bit under-engineered if lightening can induce enough current in so many mechanisms to fry them. That's what may have drained your battery in the first place as well-- the lightning may have latched some transistors on which then turned those other components on.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

We had one come into the shop like that with lightning damage. Their insurance paid for the repair I would give them a call.


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea I doubt you get Gm to pay for a lightening strike, but your insurance is going to be the best bet. We had one come in that fried every module in the vehicle as well..ecm,tcm,bcm and so on and so forth.


----------

